# NAPLES NAPOLI anyone ??



## valentinaoz (May 16, 2014)

Hi looking for people in Naples / Campania area to hang out with!!!!

27 year old female
Normal
Teacher

Get at me!

xxx


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

valentinaoz said:


> Hi looking for people in Naples / Campania area to hang out with!!!!
> 
> 27 year old female
> Normal
> ...


love the post , but beeing an old fogie what does get at me mean in english


----------



## Elena R (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm an old fogie, too, what does normal mean?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

One more fogie, what xxx mean?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

rpizzica said:


> One more fogie, what xxx mean?


the meanings dont sem to matter , the lady has left the building 

pity as i was intreged to find the meening of get at me 

any Young fogies out there who can translate :yo:


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

in basic term its message me but in a hip (right word or not lol) way


----------



## Elena R (Jul 15, 2014)

rpizzica said:


> One more fogie, what xxx mean?


I'm a young enough fogie to guess that xxx means, kiss kiss kiss.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Good for you


----------



## Elena R (Jul 15, 2014)

rpizzica said:


> Good for you


Apparently, presumptuous on my part.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Not it all


----------



## KeelyEv (Sep 23, 2014)

Ohhh I wish!!! Naples is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Elena R (Jul 15, 2014)

rpizzica said:


> Not it all


I have a big mouth and generally don't know when enough is enough, but I'm done now.


----------

